# Light Painting



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Been out doing some light painting with a few Flickr pals recently. Some old spooky manor near Gibside then a tunnel in Beamish...
Mixture of light wands, leds, custom torches, wire wool and magnesium was the order of the night. Oh and a firework 


Blue Doofer by gizto29, on Flickr


Rainborb by gizto29, on Flickr


Dirty Mag by gizto29, on Flickr


SPin Mick by gizto29, on Flickr


Mag Orb Bri by gizto29, on Flickr


Fireworks Mick by gizto29, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, Phil


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Class


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

They look really good mate :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

excellent, really like "dirty Mag" :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Mick said:


> excellent, really like "dirty Mag" :thumb:


Thanks Mick, its a shame a big blob flew out at once as its blown abit. Seriously hot stuff it is mind! Wouldnt want any down my back thats for sure lol!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Loving the "Rainborb" mate. Ive got to try this over the winter months now its getting dark earlier.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

WANT WANT WANT!! tell me what to buy and I'm doing this tomorrow night with the 600D


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Awesome Phil.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Really like these Phil, the last one has to be my favourite :thumb:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool stuff


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Love the last one the most :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

ovolo said:


> Loving the "Rainborb" mate. Ive got to try this over the winter months now its getting dark earlier.


Thats whats had me stopped mate. Just when i got into it the light nights arrived 



Miglior said:


> WANT WANT WANT!! tell me what to buy and I'm doing this tomorrow night with the 600D


Cheers Miglior, if you wanna do the sparks you need a few things. Firstly big balls as its pretty scary flingin this gear round ya barnett lol 
Dog lead
Whisk
Fine Grade Wire Wool
Lighter or 9 V BAttery
WD40 (dangerous)

The rest is a mixture of home made led lights etc. Join Light Junkies Group on FLickr to learn more if youre into this stuff :thumb:



Pezza4u said:


> Really like these Phil, the last one has to be my favourite :thumb:





Brazo said:


> Love the last one the most :thumb:


Heres a few more from the night....

This is from my mate Bri's stream.


Syncro Swirl by BDMbeercan, on Flickr


Emphasize by BDMbeercan, on Flickr

Cheers lads


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd say the last two are more into the realms of digital 'art' but I do like them!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brazo said:


> I'd say the last two are more into the realms of digital 'art' but I do like them!


That's how they looked in camera mate, he's just added a frame in CS5. Ive got the same shot but my camera was slightly right of centre. The white parts are made from a emptied out glowstick which was attached to an led torch from the pound shop. Then the switch was reasigned to the end of the cord so it can be spun/wafted. The orange wooshes are made using a custom made led orb tool. Its the best part making the gear lol


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Phil, Photos look excellent mate!!:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Yet again your pictures have blown me away, very good work Sir.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

pooma said:


> Yet again your pictures have blown me away, very good work Sir.


Cheers mate. Arent you from over by Durham way?

Phil


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice, great pictures


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Top banana Phil.

Loving these.


----------

